# Christmas Ambrosia Fruit Salad



## Kayelle (Dec 26, 2019)

This recipe is by request. I served this in my Mother's china tea cups and it was both pretty and delicious. 



*Christmas Ambrosia Fruit Salad *(12-14 small servings)


3 cups fresh cranberries, each cut in half.
2 cups diced apples. Fugi apples work well
3 cups of small tangerine sections
1 pomegranate, seeds removed (save some for garnish)
3/4 cup sugar
1 1/2 cups chopped pecans or walnuts
4 cups mini marshmallows
8 oz. real cream Cool Whip  (or make your own)


Mix the sugar with all the fruit and let it sit for an hour or more. Mix in the nuts and marshmallows and fold in the whip cream. Refrigerate at least 6 hrs or overnight. 

Serve in china tea cups or other pretty containers such as Martini glasses, garnished with reserved pomegranate seeds.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 26, 2019)

By the way...this is fun.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wL9RCqIn21E


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 27, 2019)

yummm  *thanks Kayelle*,  loved the video too.  

LOL  now you have me looking at other recipes for pomegranates!


----------



## Bama-Rick (Dec 27, 2019)

great video on opening a pomegranate they have always befluttled me, now if i can only learn the proper way to open a mango


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 27, 2019)

Mango? Here ya go Bama...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm8GWLkdjYE


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 27, 2019)

The ambrosia salad sounds wonderful, Kay.  Thank you for sharing it!  Love your idea of using your mom's china teacups for serving - what a great way to honor her memory and include her in family dinners...


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks all. We all thought this was so refreshing with our meal and I like that there's no canned fruit (or coconut), unlike other Ambrosia Fruit Salads. You're right *Cheryl, *I think Mama approved the tea cup idea. Then again, she would have liked the idea of her Martini glasses too. 

She passed in 1986 and I still miss her daily.


----------

